# New tool day !!



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Can't wait to come back after work , this afternoon ill receive my columbia closet monster ! Stay tuned!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Columbia closet monster review*

Ok its 9:26 am in montreal and after 2 hours using the closet monster i must say that i'm very satisfied ! Its user friendly in the closet,on butt joit and on flat , must say it took a couple minute for my brain to figure what was happening :whistling2: but overall it would recomend it ! Anyone jumping in the columbia wagon ?!!:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

sweet


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been using the drywall master short handle for all of my wall joins and I love it. Exact same principal.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got the Columbia closet Monster, a freebie from Aaron at columbia. Its good for doing vertical flats (stand ups I think you boys call them) but anythying else, cross tapes or bringing the bottoms of the verticals up is a nightmare! No brake! Takes a bit of getting used to, having no brake, cos your fingers still reach out for it automatically. A bit like driving an automatic car when your used to a manual - your left foot is always ready to jump on the clutch, which aint there.
Good piece of kit though Columbia, but a brake would make all the difference


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

So think of it more like an angle box handle. I know exactly what you mean about going for something that isn't there. My first car was a 89 Chevy Cavalier 4 cyl 5 speed, learned to drive in it, and drove it for about 5 years. Any time I hopped into an automatic vehicle, first thing my leg did was go for the clutch. Even happened a few times coming to a stop.:thumbup:


----------

